# Angelbird Announces CFexpress with high MINIMUM sustained write speed



## hovland (Sep 4, 2020)

I observed that Angelbird has released some new interesting CFexpress cards, ref https://www.techpowerup.com/271643/angelbird-announces-cfexpress-2-0-type-b-media-cards
AV PRO CFexpress cards, promise a minimum sustained speed of 1000 MB/s (256gb 550 MB/s) ( for the entire capacity of the card. )
AV PRO CFexpress XT cards, promise a minimum sustained speed of 1480 MB/s (seems to be quite similar in spec as the Prograde Cobalt card)

And also interesting, is that they promise some other benefits:
- Efficiently preserves battery life and card endurance.
- Adaptive thermal management that protects the card, camera, and your content. and they claim the cards won't overheat.

Their support also confirms that the AV PRO CFexpress XT cards will operate at lower temperatures than AV PRO CFexpress, under the same write load conditions.

So could it be worth bying a AV PRO CFexpress XT card for use in a Canon R5 to help with heat management ?, or is the extra money for an XT card waste of money in a R5?

They offer some non XT cards specifically for Canon R5, in match packs.

anyway, its tempting cards, and I seriously consider buying one for my R5. But I also consider other options.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2020)

The Minimum Transfer speed and the adaptive thermal management seems like a conflict to me. Thermal management slows speed down in steps as a card gets hotter. 

I would certainly look for reviews and testing, hype often leaves out critical issues.


----------

